# turno di lavoro



## Landslide89

Buon pomeriggio a tutti..Ho un dubbio sulla traduzione di turno di lavoro....Ho lavorato in Francia per un periodo e dicevamo sempre shift all'inglese...Per esempio "C'est quand ton shift? De 7h à 15h". In altre discussioni però ho trovato anche "quart de travail", che si utilizza soprattutto in Québec. Esiste una parola di uso corrente nell'Hexagone per rendere quest'idea? Grazie

Bonjour à tous...J'ai un doute concernant la traduction de "turno di lavoro"..J'ai travaillé en France pendant un certain temps et on disait toujours "shift", à l'anglaise...Par exemple "C'est quand ton shift? De 7h à 15h". Dans d'autres conversations j'ai trouvé aussi "quart de travail", qui se dit surtout au Québec...Existe-t-il un mot d'usage courant dans l'Hexagone (à part shift, bien évidemment), pour rendre cette idée? Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Purtroppo non so come dicono in Francia. Nella mia regione del Belgio, si dice comunemente _faire les équipes, faire les (trois) tours _o_ faire les trois huit._


----------



## Landslide89

Grazie..è sempre una ricchezza imparare nuovi modi dire... Da tutte le nazioni dove il francese viene parlato


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Je n'ai pas de connaissance particulière en ce domaine, mais il semble que l'anglicisme _shift_ soit communément utilisé  comme l'indique le wiktionnaire , s'appuyant sur une déclaration du syndicat CGT qui donne comme équivalent _session de travail _, mais je doute qu'on emploie oralement ce terme. _Etre de quart_ ne s'emploie en France que pour l'équipage d'un bateau. Je ne m'étonne pas que les Québéquois proposent des termes français pour éviter l'anglais.


----------



## endautresmots

Bonjour à tous , je pense qu'on pourrait parler aussi de travail posté ou de  travail de nuit.


----------

